# εγκατασταση gentoo

## HLIAS

ποιος ειναι ο πιο καλος και διδακτικος τροπος εκαταστασης του gentoo για αρχαριους

και επισης κατα την εγκατασταση με live cd στην επιλογη kernel ειναι προεπιλεγμενος ο 2.6...

μπορω στη θεση του να εχω πιο καινουριο 3.3..;αν ναι με ποιο τροπο;

----------

## g3om1s

Ο πιο καλός και διδακτικός τρόπος και πάνω από όλα σωστός τρόπος ειναι φυσικά το Gentoo Handbook http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/

Δεν γνωρίζω για το δεύτερο ερώτημα, όμως μπορείς να ρωτήσεις στο #gentoo-el  το κανάλι της Ελληνικής Κοινότητας Gentoo στο Freenode.

----------

## atmosx

 *HLIAS wrote:*   

> ποιος ειναι ο πιο καλος και διδακτικος τροπος εκαταστασης του gentoo για αρχαριους
> 
> και επισης κατα την εγκατασταση με live cd στην επιλογη kernel ειναι προεπιλεγμενος ο 2.6...
> 
> μπορω στη θεση του να εχω πιο καινουριο 3.3..;αν ναι με ποιο τροπο;

 

Μπορείς να τον έχεις, τον τρόπο όμως... δύσκολο να τον περιγράψει κανείς με λίγα λόγια...

----------

